# a wee wash and cleaning session this sunday



## GlasgowRob (Apr 3, 2006)

http://www.vagwest.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=38&t=623

going to have a wee wash and clean session down the unit this sunday if anyone wants to pop along?

details on the link above


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

where is this unit you speak of :lol:


----------



## GlasgowRob (Apr 3, 2006)

sorry 

forgot to say 

dalmarnock in Glasgow just down from parkhead


----------



## Eazy (Jun 16, 2007)

cool i might pop down to say hi as il be training in a gym 2mins away from u.


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

I might pop down then. Need to give my car a good going over. The weathers not really been in my favour lately


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Ill be down, just for the banter


----------



## andyd73 (Jun 17, 2009)

I might nip along if I can get time off from domestic duties


----------



## h13ulk (Oct 31, 2008)

hey im a newb just got into to this, any chance i could come learn some techniques, im only at shettleston, i could bring my girlfriends car thats not been washed in 3 monthsd lol


----------



## Rick74 (May 31, 2009)

I might pop along if thats ok


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 19, 2009)

All are welcome, postcode is G40 4HU and its Unit 9 cotton street.


----------



## h13ulk (Oct 31, 2008)

thanks mirror image


----------



## GlasgowRob (Apr 3, 2006)

anyone needing directions give me a call on 07833292676


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Good wee meet this morning. Pity I couldn't have stayed a bit longer. Thanks boys:thumb:


----------



## GlasgowRob (Apr 3, 2006)

thanks for coming down m8 

watch out for a full on proper meet coming up in the next few months


----------



## h13ulk (Oct 31, 2008)

its sean, thanks for the meet was really interesting and a got that hand print removed 
looking forward too the next meet


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Nice meeting a few folk, maybe next time it will be a little above -2 degrees lol

Also nice to others techniques on how they correct etc......


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

h13ulk said:


> its sean, thanks for the meet was really interesting and a got that hand print removed
> looking forward too the next meet


Great news bud, machine polish take it out?


----------



## Eazy (Jun 16, 2007)

nice meeting everyone even tho i was only there for half an hr but had to rush off to my martial arts class. cant wait for the next meet.

eric

ps. im the guy with the caddy(apologies to those who i havnt properly introduced myself)


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Eazy said:


> nice meeting everyone even tho i was only there for half an hr but had to rush off to my martial arts class. cant wait for the next meet.
> 
> eric
> 
> ps. im the guy with the caddy(apologies to those who i havnt properly introduced myself)


It was nice meeting you :thumb:


----------



## Eazy (Jun 16, 2007)

Bobby_t_16v said:


> It was nice meeting you :thumb:


it was nice talking to u, maybe next time u cud show us ur machine polish technique swissvax style!

glad i didnt miss my class,todays lesson - knife disarm, ooh yeaaahh im well ready for the streets of glasgow!lol


----------



## h13ulk (Oct 31, 2008)

Eazy said:


> nice meeting everyone even tho i was only there for half an hr but had to rush off to my martial arts class. cant wait for the next meet.
> 
> eric
> 
> ps. im the guy with the caddy(apologies to those who i havnt properly introduced myself)


got most of it just slighty see a small bit, mark gave it a quick goin over, then cold weather was just shockingly bad lol


----------



## h13ulk (Oct 31, 2008)

Eazy said:


> nice meeting everyone even tho i was only there for half an hr but had to rush off to my martial arts class. cant wait for the next meet.
> 
> eric
> 
> ps. im the guy with the caddy(apologies to those who i havnt properly introduced myself)


nice meeting you buddy, easiest way too disarm= stay away from shettleston lol


----------



## gordy1984 (Jun 4, 2008)

how did sunday go:thumb:


----------



## h13ulk (Oct 31, 2008)

good apart from -3 lol


----------

